# Habitation and vehicle service



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Not sure if we are allowed to mention this or whether it is considered an advert, but,

Just had the 2002 Mercedes Mohican serviced, originally it was booked for habitation and Merc service @ £120 for habitation and £90 for Merc.

Had a phone call asking me to ring them and you naturally think how much is the problem going to cost me. 

I was surprised when the owner asked if I had changed my mind about the service as all the filters and oil was in excellent condition and the vehicle did not really require any further work done on it.

He did say he would top up oil but the amount was negligable.

The habitation check only required a new gas hose but everything else was A1.

The bill broke down as follows
Habitation £120
Gas hose & clips  £2.70

Total £122.70

No charge for oil and no VAT and, very nice people
Caravan Care Services
Colchester
CO7 7LS
01206 233330

It is nice to pass on information that is positive rather than more often than not a moan.
Terry


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats service - wish they were close to me!


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

So how long since the last oil service? Generally you should change the oil once a year anyway as oil absorbs water and loses its lubricity after a period of time no matter what the mileage.


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

mrbricolage said:


> So how long since the last oil service? Generally you should change the oil once a year anyway as oil absorbs water and loses its lubricity after a period of time no matter what the mileage.


Hi all......fully endorse the annual service regime irrespective of mileage. The majority of motorhomes are grossly under used, 4/5K miles per year in our case. However still have a full annual chassis service with mot for piece of mind, some added value in getting the vehicle elevated and checking the underside, amazing what comes to light, simple repairs a cable tie, here and there, lubrication and a bit of rustproofing all help. Finally, important to get the the on board diagnostic's reset and cleared out to prevent mileage related and other prompts appearing on the dash between services. Some might consider this an expensive regime but running a motorhome is never going to be a cheap exercise........Crindle.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

prog54 said:


> I was surprised when the owner asked if I had changed my mind about the service as all the filters and oil was in excellent condition and the vehicle did not really require any further work done on it.
> 
> Terry


How would you know an oil filter was in excellent condition? If it is the canister type then without cutting it open how would you know? If it was the cartridge type then by the time you have removed it to look at it you may as well change it.


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

£90 for a full service seems cheap to me, how do they know it has the correct grade of oil in the engine?


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

I agree with Crindle on servicing but when I tried to book my van in this year with Rygor (they have done all the servicing on my van) they said it was not due for a service yet and not to worry as the vehicle will tell me when its ready for its service :? So I have postponed it for now but will get it done before we go to France in August.


----------

